# The ghost crossing 2010



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

The photos I took with a "throw away" camera. the fog machine, and an unexpectedly sucky camera made not great photos in some cases, but...

http://hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=870

Edited to add:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

nice set up


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Nice pictures GC. I'm looking forward to your video too.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the pics. The fog gives it a nice spooky look.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks all!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Love your set-up. Great assortment of bottles on the lab table. I love that last picture of the flowerbed turned graveyard!!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice! I love every picture that i can see that shows Halloween in all it's glory.Hope you submit your stuff for the dvd set so I can see it all.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Uploaded the video, added the link above, what do y'all think? I filmed the haunt, and also put my camcorder on the laboratory table and filmed the toters. It all added to about three or four hours of video so I think editing it down to the above nine minutes and fifty-seven seconds is pretty good! At the part where the man forgets which grandson is which "They're both irish names! okay?!" He took my picture posing with the kids, no one's ever wanted to do that, I thought it was cool! The guy in the Jason mask is my friend who helped me set up. We got 180 or 185 toters total.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great video, everyone seemed to enjoy it alot.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"That is cool."
"Which part?"
"Everything."

Sweet!

I love the lil mermaid who wanted to stay & LOOK, but really wanted to get the hell outta there...LOL.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

debbie5 said:


> "That is cool."
> "Which part?"
> "Everything."
> 
> ...


Yeah! and a lot of the kids had to almost be dragged away by their parents  I think the little mermaid is a young haunter. A little scared, but mesmerized!


----------



## Digger (Nov 21, 2010)

wow,looks like a cool and fun haunt!!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Digger said:


> wow,looks like a cool and fun haunt!!


Thanks! Yeah, everyone seemed to have a lot of fun!


----------

